# Downward Figure Eight!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 7, 2007)

So I was training the other day and exploring the downward figure eight with stick's and bladed implements.  The training consisted of working on exploring using the downward figure eight movement while going to the outside of the opponents strike.  What do you like about the downward figure eight movement and what do you dislike?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 30, 2007)

Also how do you attempt to counter the downward figure eight motion?


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 30, 2007)

Being taller than most (6'7") the downward figure 8 works great for me.  The initial downward block/strike is followed nicely by a great backhanded strike/block. 

Dislikes... Once the downward strike/block is initiated, the cross-body movement can can get in the way of a strike with my other hand.

Hope that make sense.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Also how do you attempt to counter the downward figure eight motion?


- Up and Down striking style.
- Upward figure eight striking style.
- Cinco Terros.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 30, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> Being taller than most (6'7") the downward figure 8 works great for me. The initial downward block/strike is followed nicely by a great backhanded strike/block.



Hmmm I have not had the pleasure of swinging against someone 6'7".  6'4" to 6'6" I have had the priviledge and yes to most that is big/tall. 



HKphooey said:


> Dislikes... Once the downward strike/block is initiated, the cross-body movement can can get in the way of a strike with my other hand.
> 
> Hope that make sense.



The off hand or second strike can be added in easier if you abort the downward figure eight either at impact or just past the point where impact would have or should have occurred, and rechamber it back to your side. This allows the off hand to swing freely without the tied up feeling. If you place your weight on your off side this makes it easier. Yes you are aborting the Downward figure eight at this time, but it allows for you to use the offside easier. (* From my experience at 6'3" 280 lbs *) 

If your off hand is on the same side  the main hand strike when the downward figure eight begins the off hand can follow which offers a 1 - 2 beat or 1 - 1.5 beat or 1 - 1.25 beat depending upon how close the the off hand is to the main hand strike.  For those paying attention, this seems and looks a lot like the Redonda X using follow through or downward figure 8 versus the chamber pattern. 

Both offer options to allow the off-hand to get into the fight depending upon from where it starts. 

Good luck.


----------

